# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Супернеудачники

## Irina

*Можно сколько угодно рассуждать об удаче и невезении и даже прислушиваться к уверениям психологов, которые считают, что судьба человека целиком и полностью находится в его руках, однако есть на Земле люди, на чьем примере фортуна совершенно определенно доказывает: уж кто-кто, а она умеет поворачиваться к нам спиной. Итак, предлагаем вам рассказ о феерических неудачниках.
*
Когда в минувший вторник, 16 марта, житель Южной Каролины отправился на пробежку по пляжу, вряд ли ему в голову могло прийти, что спустя несколько минут он будет сбит… одномоторным самолетом. Это было невероятное стечение обстоятельств: пилот совершал аварийную посадку из-за утечки масла, которое при снижении попало на лобовое стекло и закрыло обзор. Мужчина за штурвалом не видел бегуна, а тот, в свою очередь, слишком поздно заметил самолет. Делать из случившегося вывод о том, что пляжные прогулки смертельно опасны, было бы нелепо — ведь речь идет о катастрофическом невезении. И несчастный американец, сбитый самолетом во время утренней пробежки, не единственный в своем роде трагический неудачник.

Англичане Джейсон и Дженни Лоуренс осенью 2001 года проводили отпуск в Нью-Йорке. Это удовольствие, оказавшееся в итоге более чем сомнительным, влетело им в копеечку и принесло массу негативных переживаний. Они находились неподалеку от Всемирного торгового центра как раз в то время, когда на башни-близнецы была совершена террористическая атака. Хотя на долю супругов выпало немало страшных минут, оба выжили и остались невредимы. Помимо этого факта, единственной мыслью, которая более-менее утешала их после провального отпуска, была надежда на то, что впредь в своей жизни им вряд ли придется столкнуться с терактами.

Но расчеты англичан, увы, не оправдались: спустя четыре года они оказались в лондонской подземке как раз в тот момент, когда там прогремела серия организованных боевиками взрывов, жертвами которых стали в общей сложности 52 человека. Выйдя невредимыми и из этой переделки, Дженни и Джексон решили, что уж теперь-то им все нипочем. Но шанс снова испытать судьбу представился три года спустя — в 2008-м, когда они рискнули отправиться на экзотические каникулы в индийский город Мумбаи.

Узнав о расстреле туристов и мирных жителей, масштабном нападении террористов на общественные места и захвате гостиниц, супруги некоторое время не могли поверить в происходящее. Хотя в те дни были убиты по меньшей мере 173 человека и ранены более трехсот, среди которых большинство составляли отдыхающие, Лоуренсы не пострадали. Теперь они, рассказывая о своих злоключениях, со смехом называют себя самой удачливой парой из всех когда-либо живших на Земле. Но отпуск предпочитают проводить дома.

А вот американец Рой Салливан своим примером опроверг расхожее утверждение о том, что молния дважды в одно место не ударяет. Этому мужчине досталось целых семь ударов, а шанс на подобное невезение, по расчетам математиков, составляет 22 септиллиона (число с 24 нулями) к одному! Для сравнения: у каждого из нас вероятность встречи с электрическим разрядом единожды в жизни составляет три тысячи к одному. Благодаря своей невероятной способности "притягивать" молнии Салливан попал в Книгу рекордов Гиннеса как человек, переживший наибольшее число ударов стихии.

Рой работал смотрителем Национального парка Шенандоа в штате Виргиния, во время грозы ему часто приходилось оставаться под открытым небом, иногда он прятался от дождя под деревьями. Но издержками профессии вряд ли можно объяснить то феноменальное невезение, из-за которого он получил семь ударов небесного "электрошока".

Теперь вспомните выражение про снаряд, который не попадает дважды в одну воронку, и познакомьтесь с историей японского коммивояжера Цутому Ямагучи, родившегося в 1916 году в Нагасаки. Шестого августа 1945 года он приехал по делам в Хиросиму — как раз когда американский самолет сбросил туда первую атомную бомбу. В момент взрыва наш герой выходил из трамвая. Оказавшись на расстоянии около трех километров от эпицентра, Ямагучи лишился слуха и практически ослеп, получил сильные ожоги и провел сутки в местном госпитале, где ему оказали необходимую помощь. Сделав перевязку и получив запас обезболивающих препаратов, японец на следующий день решил выписаться из больницы. Врачи не стали его удерживать, ведь пациентов было так много, что не хватало коек в палатах.

Ямагучи отправился в родной город и даже нашел в себе силы выйти на работу. Девятого августа, как раз когда он рассказывал начальнику о пережитом в Хиросиме, вторая атомная бомба была сброшена на Нагасаки. Несмотря на все полученные травмы, японец от них оправился — он жив и по сей день, написал несколько книг о своих злоключениях, но только 24 марта 2009 года правительство Японии официально признало тот факт, что он перенес две атомные бомбардировки (до того времени его имя было включено только в список пострадавших при бомбежке Нагасаки).

----------


## Irina

Совершенно невообразимая история произошла больше ста лет назад с жителем Техаса Генри Зиглендом. В 1883 году этот мужчина, отличавшийся крайним непостоянством и вероломством в отношениях с противоположным полом, бросил свою очередную пассию. Девушка была настолько убита горем, что покончила с собой. Ее безутешный брат решил отомстить обидчику и, явившись к нему на ранчо, выстрелил Зигленду в голову из пистолета, после чего из того же оружия застрелился сам. Молодой человек не знал, что промахнулся: пуля, вместо того чтобы попасть ловеласу прямехонько в лоб, пролетела у него возле уха и засела в стволе дерева. Зигленд, естественно, счел себя счастливчиком и попытался остепениться, дабы больше не связываться с разъяренными родственниками своих подруг. Но на самом деле удача была не на его стороне, и та пуля, которой он невероятным образом избежал, все-таки нашла свою цель. Правда, двадцать лет спустя.

То самое дерево, в стволе которого она застряла, сильно разрослось и начало мешать владельцу ранчо. Эксцентричный техасец, стараясь избежать лишней работы, решил вместо пилы или топора использовать… динамит. Взорвать опостылевшее дерево представилось ему забавной идеей. Но, как выяснилось, это было равноценно самоубийству. Взрыв оказался настолько мощным, что осколки ствола разлетелись во все стороны, а вместе с ними и пуля. Она угодила прямиком в то место, куда целился брат несчастной обманутой Зиглендом девушки. Фермер погиб мгновенно, даже не успев поразиться коварству судьбы, настигшей его два десятилетия спустя…

И, наконец, американка Энн Ходжес — уникальная в своем роде женщина, единственная на Земле жертва метеорита. Тридцатого ноября 1954 года она прилегла на кушетку в гостиной собственного дома, чтобы вздремнуть после обеда. В этот момент крышу здания пробил небольшой (размером с грейпфрут) метеорит. Он ударился о массивную деревянную крышку большого радиоприемника и рикошетом отскочил прямо в ногу хозяйке. Дама получила ранение бедра — и прославилась на всю страну. Журналисты осаждали Энн, чтобы расспросить о случившемся и сделать фотографии. Со всех концов США ей поступали предложения продать метеорит, причем цены доходили до пяти тысяч долларов — немалые деньги по тем временам.

Сообщения о необычном случае опубликовали все крупные газеты мира, но самой госпоже Ходжес такая известность впрок не пошла. Узнав о падении метеорита, представители американских ВВС явились в ее дом и изъяли образец породы инопланетного происхождения. Муж Энн Юджин Ходжес даже нанял адвоката, чтобы тот помог им вернуть реликвию. Переговоры и тяжба заняли больше года, после чего супруги получили "свой" метеорит назад. Однако к тому времени газеты уже писали совсем на другие темы, популярность Ходжес сошла на нет, и покупкой небесного тела никто не заинтересовался. В итоге американка отчаялась что-нибудь выгадать и, вопреки настояниям мужа, пожертвовала метеорит Музею естествознания в штате Алабама.

----------

